# Log Cabin Restaurant,Hilton,Ga



## Boondocks

I would like to ask that you pray for Gene and Nancy Mills who are the owners of the Log Cabin and great frinds of mine.Gene and Nancy lost their house to fire last night and a couple of their pets.If you have ever ate their you have met them and they are wonderful .Please pray for them at this time as it will be a tough holiday season.We were eating their last night and came out and saw the house on fire,just a real loss.


----------



## Nicodemus

I really hate to hear this news. They will be in our prayers.


----------



## gtparts

A tragedy at any time... an absolute heart-breaker at this time of year, especially with pets. Prayers sent.


----------



## sowega hunter

Do they live right by the restaurant?


----------



## Nicodemus

sowega hunter said:


> Do they live right by the restaurant?





I`m purty sure it is. I`ve always like it over there. Nice quiet place. My heart goes out to them.


----------



## MsFit

Oh no and right here at the holidays.  My prayers are with them.


----------



## Inthegarge

Praying for this family..............................................RW


----------



## HawgWild23

prayer sent


----------



## blakely

I hated to hear this. Gene and Nancy are good folks.


----------



## Gabassmaster

sent


----------



## BRIAN1

Is this near douglas, ga?


----------



## Nicodemus

BRIAN1 said:


> Is this near douglas, ga?



West of Blakely. Right before you get to the Hooch, on 62 take a left, and it`s down a piece where the road turns to dirt. If you miss the left, you`re in Alabama.


----------



## Sargent

sent


----------



## messenger

Prayer sent.


----------



## Paymaster

My Prayers are added with the others.


----------



## miller

I've been there several time. Great people and a fine place to eat. I hate to hear this. Thought and prayers to them.


----------



## golffreak

Ate at the Log Cabin last week. They are well on their way into the rebuilding process, and they both are just as cheerful as ever. Any of ya'll within an hour of Blakely or Dothan, AL really need to treat yourselves to a meal at the Log Cabin. You will not regret it.


----------

